
Ask HN: Are the potential upsides worth working at poor work/life startup? - faizshah
To clarify, I’m a New Grad in Data Science this year with 1 (not sexy) internship and a few hackathons on my resume.
======
gshdg
The likelihood of achieving that potential upside is near-zero. Not worth
burnout.

That said, if you’ve been job hunting aggressively for 6-9 months and this is
the first offer you’ve gotten, it may be worth taking and sticking it out for
several months. The current job market is much more forgiving to people who
have more experience on their resume.

------
daleholborow
No

